# Looking For Subs In Northern virginia



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

Have several Contracts already and looking for Subs. any type equipment.


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

Email me at [email protected] if you need laborers.


----------



## MSD HOMES LLC (Dec 13, 2009)

*No snow trucks sitting!*

Were right here in NOVA and both trucks are sitting. We plow county schools and theres not enough snow. I have two F-250's western 7'6s and 2 yard diamond spreaders. Let me know if you have any contracts down south you need help with. The snow some how missed the DC area. Mike 703-282-1959


----------



## throughthestorm (Sep 27, 2006)

I have two trucks one F-350 with 9' boss and a
Chevy 2500 with a 8' boss ready to go, we are coming
Out of Md. But call anytime 410-967-1203


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

I know I posted above but just got my truck

I have a 99 chevy with western plow, 2 stage snow blower, shovel team--they use my other truck

Looking for work.


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

I know I posted above but just got my truck

I have a 99 chevy with western plow, 2 stage snow blower, shovel team--they use my other truck

Looking for work...email me with anything you have. Im right in the Tysons area but will travel

[email protected]


----------



## Home Management Services (Nov 15, 2017)

MSD HOMES LLC said:


> *No snow trucks sitting!*
> 
> Were right here in NOVA and both trucks are sitting. We plow county schools and theres not enough snow. I have two F-250's western 7'6s and 2 yard diamond spreaders. Let me know if you have any contracts down south you need help with. The snow some how missed the DC area. Mike 703-282-1959


call me 757-613-8440


----------



## Home Management Services (Nov 15, 2017)

KTLawnCo said:


> I know I posted above but just got my truck
> 
> I have a 99 chevy with western plow, 2 stage snow blower, shovel team--they use my other truck
> 
> ...


I have lots to be plowed need help call me 757-613-8440


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Check the post dates, think this is from 7 years ago.


----------

